# Disgusting show of sportsmanship caught on tape - Theo Bos incident



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

From the Tour of Turkey. Wait until around the 3:40 mark and watch the very very bottom left of the screen....


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

It was Theo Bos who did that. Apparently no action is being taken against him.

http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/309 < - Article confirming it was Bos

http://www.rabobank.com/content/about_us/sponsoring/contact.jsp < - Rabobank's Contact

I for one am disgusted and shocked. I honestly expected better of Theo


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

That was just sickening. Why the hell did he do that?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Theo, have you ever been in a... in a Turkish prison?
(that was Theo not teo)


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

*Take action*

I urge you all to click on the link provided by Marco E to lodge a comment on Team Rabobank's web site concerning Theo Bos's take down of Daryl Impey. What a cheesy, low class, punkish move and cowardly act.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Marcos_E said:


> It was Theo Bos who did that. Apparently no action is being taken against him.
> 
> http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/309 < - Article confirming it was Bos and UCI's inaction.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link to Rabobank. I would expect that if I worked at Rabobank and injured a co-worker this badly I would be fired and likely have criminal charges brought against me. I can't see what happened in the video before Bos acted, but at a minimum Rabobank should be conducting a full investigation ASAP


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

den bakker said:


> Theo, have you ever been in a... in a Turkish prison?
> (that was Theo not teo)



Thankfully no! 

While sometimes an A-hole I try to stop short of ripping guys off their bike...

If Bos did do it and goes unpunished I would expect the peloton would hold some court of their own the next time he lines up...


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

He should be suspended for that action


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

sabre104 said:


> He should be suspended for that action


I was thinking perma-ban.:idea:


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

What an idiotic way to ruin your career.


----------



## willdrop4food (Nov 7, 2007)

one word: scumbag


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

He should be more that suspended.


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

That was crazy. What an immature b*tch. Lifetime ban needed, no question.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I can't believe the commisaires looked at that video and couldn't decide it was intentional.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Marcos_E said:


> I was thinking perma-ban.:idea:


Me too...disgusting


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I've gone back and rewatched that several times. I can't believe the UCI took no action. Theo Bos was no where near the barrier when he grabbed him and yanked him down.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Surreal. Theo Bos is garbage.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jun 6, 2005)

I can't see Rabobank NOT insisting the team dump the guy. They're worldwide and don't need thug tactics promoting their brand.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I am stunned. What a cretin. 

Reminds me of the Speed Racer cartoons with the bad guys (Snake Oiler, the Car Acrobatic Team, Gang of Assassins) doing crazy, illegal crap against the other car racers, and of course the bad guys get away with it. Also reminds me of Team Cinzano in _Breaking Away_, and the bad guys get away with it too.

But this is real!


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

that is just sickening - I found a slow motion high quality video and tried to see if there was any reason for it that was being missed and I sure can't see one. I realize without being in the peloton right there that we can miss things, but wow, that sure looks deliberate to me. At those speeds, throwing into metal guard rails, one could contend that that was attempted murder.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

NextTime said:


> I urge you all to click on the link provided by Marco E to lodge a comment on Team Rabobank's web site concerning Theo Bos's take down of Daryl Impey. What a cheesy, low class, punkish move and cowardly act.


E-mail sent to Rabobank. Wonder if the commissaires had seen the aerial video?


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

Rabobank's website addresses the Bos/Impey incident. Anyone read Dutch?

http://www.rabosport.nl/wielrennen


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

northcoast said:


> Rabobank's website addresses the Bos/Impey incident. Anyone read Dutch?
> 
> http://www.rabosport.nl/wielrennen


The fall of Theo Bos and Daryl Impey also in Rabo Sprinter trace. Especially mentally.
Theo Bos would like to quickly TV images of his fall and that of Daryl Impey in the final stage of the Tour of Turkey."I understand my brother, that it seems that I pull Impey to the ground, but there is no question of it. I am not crazy?" As team leader Nico Verhoeven gives Forest, that such action would not only very unsporting, but also a kind of kamikaze action. "At that speed and in that position I would immediately destroy myself. No way."


"But I am sure that I only wanted him off. He threatened to come my way and I was already as good as in the fence."Then Weerden Forest Impey on his forearm next to the body of the South African to explain."What then is all done, I do not know anymore. That was a flash of a fraction of a second. What I do know is that I have one leg of the fence and touched it Impey away. No, I am cases not because he fell. I got a leg because we were out of balance. "

He has even talked to after a UCI commissioner. Die zei er geen werk van te willen maken. They said no work would make. Forest: "But maybe it will get a tail as Barloworld submitted a protest. I hope in any case I will have good TV pictures and can study in peace. I just want to know what happened. It was so quickly that I no longer exactly the movie for me to play, but one thing I am sure this was not my intent. "


_______________________________________________________________
Best I could do lads, sorry if it ain't up to scratch. I understand that Theo is trying to play it as an accident? That he didn't intend to throw the yellow jersey?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I didn't want to believe it. I watched it over and over looking for some way that maybe, maybe, maybe it could have been some sort of accident. I can't see anything, though. What a jerk.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

Unbelievable.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

shocked and pissed off. It is life and death out there. There is no way he gets away with that. I am a Rabobank customer. I know they dont sanction that.
Brian


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

I rewatched itand watched it again and the only possible explanation for not being intentional is that Theo does appear to go done first. So with Theo's explanation it appears is that Impey was pushing him against the guardrails and he put his hand out to force space. He hit the guardrail and he fell into Impey and took him down. I don't know if this is how it actually happens but it does appear that Theo goes down first.

Plus who would do that to a rider. It's a death wish for his career and his life. If you pull someone down like that at that speed, you are going down with that person. It just doesn't make sense to put yourself in that danger.

Just throwing out a different interpretation of what happened but if it was intentional then A lifetime ban is the only solution.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Why would a pro rider, let alone a track rider take his hands of the handlebars when he is getting pinched? 



agm2 said:


> I rewatched itand watched it again and the only possible explanation for not being intentional is that Theo does appear to go done first. So with Theo's explanation it appears is that Impey was pushing him against the guardrails and he put his hand out to force space. He hit the guardrail and he fell into Impey and took him down. I don't know if this is how it actually happens but it does appear that Theo goes down first.
> 
> Plus who would do that to a rider. It's a death wish for his career and his life. If you pull someone down like that at that speed, you are going down with that person. It just doesn't make sense to put yourself in that danger.
> 
> Just throwing out a different interpretation of what happened but if it was intentional then A lifetime ban is the only solution.


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

den bakker said:


> Why would a pro rider, let alone a track rider take his hands of the handlebars when he is getting pinched?


I have no clue, but it seems every explanation is going to be unreasonable in some way. Why take the hands of the bar? Why pull down a rider? I don't think there's a good answer to any of these questions that would make Theo not responsible in some way. Now the question is malicious and stupid or just stupid?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Effin crap.

Looks can be deceiving but I really thought I saw him pull the guy down.

If so, then he's an a*hole.

If not, I'd like to know the full story and the investigation results.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

den bakker said:


> Why would a pro rider, let alone a track rider take his hands of the handlebars when he is getting pinched?


Indeed. He'd use his elbows to push the other guy out, ala normal sprinting style in the pro peleton anyway.

Ok maybe he DID do that. But still, you could see him pulling the guy down based on what I saw at least.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

best to wait for the investigation results.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

jd3 said:


> I've gone back and rewatched that several times. I can't believe the UCI took no action. Theo Bos was no where near the barrier when he grabbed him and yanked him down.



Me too... I don't get it... how the UCI commisaires could reach such a conclusion is beyond me. It seems to me we should also express our concerns to the UCI to at least press them to provide some explanation. 

International Cycling Union (UCI)
Ch. de la Mêlée 12
1860 Aigle
Switzerland

Tel. +41 24 468 58 11
Fax +41 24 468 58 12

[email protected]


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

bsaunder said:


> that is just sickening - *I found a slow motion high quality video* and tried to see if there was any reason for it that was being missed and I sure can't see one. I realize without being in the peloton right there that we can miss things, but wow, that sure looks deliberate to me. At those speeds, throwing into metal guard rails, one could contend that that was attempted murder.



Link?


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

Does anyone remember the shot of Robbie McEwen leaning during a sprint in the Tour? He still has both hands on the bars...

The video of Theo Bos taking down Daryl Impey was been linked on Lances twitter and Robbie McEwen's as well. Seems like it's making pretty big news amongst the pros.

We have to wait for a investigation, but the video shows it's pretty clear. Why did Theo have to take a hand off the bar and grab the Yellow Jersey?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Strange coverage/non coverage on cyclingnews.com.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

rocco said:


> Strange coverage/non coverage on cyclingnews.com.


Strange indeed, starting with the friendly profile of Bos on the same page. Then not a mention of his name when they cover the accident.


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

There is a new update on Cyclingnews.com in which Impey gives his view of what happened.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

pretender said:


> I can't believe the commisaires looked at that video and couldn't decide it was intentional.


You generally don't try to crash someone right in front of yourself.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

A quote from the Cyclingnews.com article that jking mentioned:

"Bos brings down Impey
By Bjorn Haake

Daryl Impey (Barloworld, l) finished the race thanks to teammate Patrick Calcagni 
Photo ©: Presidential Cycling Tour 
Dutch rider Theo Bos (Rabobank) brought down race leader Daryl Impey (Barloworld) in the final stage of the Presidential Tour of Turkey on Sunday.

Bos immediately denied the accusations that the crash was deliberately caused. "I didn't pull Impey down, I am not crazy," he said on Rabobank's website. "At that speed and that position I would have torpedoed myself. No way [that I would have done that]."

Bos didn't remember all the details, as things happened in a split second. "But I know for a fact that I just wanted to defend myself against him [Impey]. He came over to my side and I was as good as in the barrier." The barriers, which were not put in a straight line, eventually caused the crash. "I touched a foot of one the barriers and that way brought down Impey," Bos said.

Impey had a different account on his website. "I got taken down deliberately ... only one word for him [Bos] and that is a true chop head. He doesn't deserve to race anymore and I am thinking about going to the UCI about his dangerous riding. He tried to pass me 700m to go in the bunch sprint but there was no-where to go and all of a sudden I felt a hand on my shoulder pulling me into the barriers. We both crashed."

Impey was able to ride over the finish line but had to skip the podium ceremony for further examinations. Impey is still in Alanya, Turkey, where he has to stay in bed. "He has a micro fracture on his first vertebrae in the lower back," Barloworld's PR person Claudio Masnata told Cyclingnews. "It is a big trauma," Masnata said, but added that the recovery process is looking good. "He also lost a tooth."

The incident, which was barely caught by the TV cameras, was a hot topic on twitter as well. Lance Armstrong (Astana) was quite surprised the judges didn't issue a ruling against the Dutchman. "Bos doesn't even get disqualified. Pitiful. He deserves a long suspension," Armstrong said via twitter.

Robbie McEwen (Katusha) initially had the same sentiments, stating that "there goes Theo Bos' "Best + Fairest Award Nomination." But McEwen corrected himself after thorough study of the images. "You have to watch the Bos thing 30 times - in slow motion. I don't think he did it on purpose," McEwen posted a few hours later."


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

rocco said:


> Link?



I should say its high quality for online video sharing - not like 1080p or anything like it http://tinyurl.com/dhf3qj (MPEG4 video with slo-mo, 1:50 min, 16 MB, no sound) - got the link from steephill.tv on twitter

Robbie Mcewen and others are now saying that they don't think it was deliberate


----------



## akrafty1 (Apr 10, 2006)

It does look like he wobbles as he is grabbing his arm. You have to remember the feet on those barriers stick out like a foot into the road, and they are not straight if you watch the video. They do sawtooth quite a bit.

That being said. It would have been far better to just keep your hands on the bars and go down if your going down than to grab another rider and make it worse. If he is guilty of doing this on purpose he should face severe action. Ether way I bet he doesn't find to many gaps to fit into over the rest of the season...


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

No way that was intentional.

Bos was trying to pass and instead of sitting up when he ran out of room he tried to push Impey for space. Not nice, maybe, and certainly against the rules, but racers do it all the time and it's not usually a big deal. But just as he was giving Impey a push, Bos clipped the fence and went down, grabbing Impey as he did. 

This is like grabbing someone while you're drowning. Not a nice thing to do, but you do what you can to avoid going down.

So this was Bos's fault from the start, but no way was it intentional.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Only Bos knows if i was intentional or not. He's claimed it wasn't.

I'll trust my own eyes, regardless of what's said by all the parties. Had "normal" sprint contact been made (elbows/hips/bikes/etc.) and it ended as it did - that's one thing. You grab a handful of the guy's jersey on your way down - that's an entirely different thing. I don't see Bos Trying to steady himself while being forced against the barrier - I look at how powerfully Impey is torn off his bike. You'd have to have one heck of a grip on someone to do that.

Regardless of sanctions by governing bodies, if the peloton believes it was flagrant I would not want to be Mr. Bos in a sprint situation for the foreseeable future.


----------



## UK rider (Aug 19, 2004)

"You have to watch the Bos thing 30 times - in slow motion. I don't think he did it on purpose," 

McEwen


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

I dunno..I don't see Bos pushing. What I see is Bos grabbing a fistful of jersey and then whipping him over his front/left. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8K_7bJQaaI


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I really don't think it was a malicious act- who would grab someone and yank him towards the barriers at that speed, knowing that in doing so, crashing himself out would be inevitable? Sure, grabbing Impey by the shoulder wasn't the best move, but when you're in that situation (*sshole to elbow, going upwards of 30mph) you react out of instinct, not out of logic and reason.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

If Bos had tried to crash Impey purposefully why would he have done it that way? He absolutely crashed himself at the same time -- there was no way to avoid it. If he had intended to crash Impey he did it very very stupidly. I think most Cat 3s could do a better job.

Watch it again. Just as Bos goes to push his wheel clips the fence and he goes down fast. It's the speed with which he goes down that pulls Impey so hard.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*Looks worse than it is*



Andrea138 said:


> I really don't think it was a malicious act- who would grab someone and yank him towards the barriers at that speed, knowing that in doing so, crashing himself out would be inevitable? Sure, grabbing Impey by the shoulder wasn't the best move, but when you're in that situation (*sshole to elbow, going upwards of 30mph) you react out of instinct, not out of logic and reason.


I agree. What reason would Bos have for intentionally dragging him down like that, knowing that he'd wreck himself in the process. None, I say. Robbie McEwen's observation was very astute, BTW.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

that last slow mo one is the key, you can make out whats going on

bos is getting squeezed into the barrier, grabs a fistful of impey's jersey as a bit of a lean/push so he can make some space... but then goes down almost instantly, probably hitting the leg of the barrier...

i was disgusted when i 1st saw this but now i agree with robbie... not intentional


----------



## UK rider (Aug 19, 2004)

yep, I think Impey's front wheel hitting a barrier leg, combined with his momentum towards Bos &, probably, a bit of 'fending off' weight from Bos, is what makes it appear intentional.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

JohnStonebarger said:


> No way that was intentional.
> 
> Bos was trying to pass and instead of sitting up when he ran out of room he tried to push Impey for space. Not nice, maybe, and certainly against the rules, but racers do it all the time and it's not usually a big deal. But just as he was giving Impey a push, Bos clipped the fence and went down, grabbing Impey as he did.
> 
> ...


I agree


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Bos just made the switch from track to road - the takedown was likely due to inexperience in a pro-level road sprint finish and not intentional, but a rider can be sanctioned without there being intention to take down another rider for dangerous riding. Pretty stupid of a guy who is new to the peloton to be shooting up the barrier side of a sprint.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

That's messed up!


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

I think this accident is similar to the concept of a person who can't swim and grabs the nearest person next to him/her to stay afloat, thus bringing down both. Looks like Bos was getting to close to the barriers and grabbed Impey to pull himself away from them.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

bsaunder said:


> I should say its high quality for online video sharing - not like 1080p or anything like it http://tinyurl.com/dhf3qj (MPEG4 video with slo-mo, 1:50 min, 16 MB, no sound) - got the link from steephill.tv on twitter
> 
> Robbie Mcewen and others are now saying that they don't think it was deliberate



Thanks for the link... it sure looks to me like he was tugging on and stretching Impey's yellow jersey.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

QUiTSPiNiNArOuND said:


> Looks like Bos was getting to close to the barriers and grabbed Impey to pull himself away from them.


I find this highly dubious. Has he ever done a similar move in any previous race, track, road, or otherwise?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

UK rider said:


> "You have to watch the Bos thing 30 times - in slow motion. I don't think he did it on purpose,"
> 
> McEwen



I've watched it at least 30 times and it still looks to me like Bos grabbed a handful of yellow jersey and tugged on it. The jersey appears to stretch and Bos doesn't release until he Impey sideways and they're both tumbling over against the steel barriers.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

SpamnRice said:


> I dunno..I don't see Bos pushing. What I see is Bos grabbing a fistful of jersey and then whipping him over his front/left. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8K_7bJQaaI



Yep... looks like tugging, not pushing.


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

If you watch the slo mo, you will see Bos is already falling when the "tug" that brings Impey down occurs. You would have to be truly kamikaze if you're going to take yourself down first and then take down the other person intentionally. Bos screwed up big time though, no doubt about that.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Looks to me like he puts his hand on Impey's shoulder, then immediately starts to go down. Since his hand was already on his shoulder maybe he grabbed the jersey out of instinct.

I wasn't completely convinced with the original clip that it was intentional (though it didn't look good). Looking at it in slow motion, and throwing common sense into the mix, I'll give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

JohnStonebarger said:


> If Bos had tried to crash Impey purposefully why would he have done it that way? He absolutely crashed himself at the same time -- there was no way to avoid it. If he had intended to crash Impey he did it very very stupidly. I think most Cat 3s could do a better job.
> 
> Watch it again. Just as Bos goes to push his wheel clips the fence and he goes down fast. It's the speed with which he goes down that pulls Impey so hard.



Perhaps but Bos should have kept his hands on the drops, his elbows out and leaned away from the barriers and into Impey. People are saying it would be irrational for Bos to have intentionally pulled Impey down in front of him because he crashed himself in the process but it's quite possible Bos figured he was going down anyway so he took Impey with him. I'm sure there was a ton adrenaline pumping.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Andrea138 said:


> I really don't think it was a malicious act- who would grab someone and yank him towards the barriers at that speed, knowing that in doing so, crashing himself out would be inevitable? Sure, grabbing Impey by the shoulder wasn't the best move, but when you're in that situation (*sshole to elbow, going upwards of 30mph) you react out of instinct, not out of logic and reason.



Perhaps Bos thought he was inevitably going down anyway. That whole run in to the finish was very aggressive, very disorganized and very ugly... three different wrecks. No doubt there was a flood adrenaline and likely Bos was angry. Adding all of that together he could have made an irrational decision to take Impey down with him. I think what's rational went out of the window in the extremely intense heat of the moment.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

rocco said:


> Perhaps Bos thought he was inevitably going down anyway. No doubt there was a flood adrenaline and likely Bos was angry. Adding all of that together he could have made an irrational decision to take Impey down with him.


That's possible, but then we're getting speculative and, at that point, there's no real basis for any kind of disciplinary action.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> Bos just made the switch from track to road - the takedown was likely due to inexperience in a pro-level road sprint finish and not intentional, but a rider can be sanctioned without there being intention to take down another rider for dangerous riding. *Pretty stupid of a guy who is new to the peloton to be shooting up the barrier side of a sprint.*


That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

rocco said:


> That's what I was thinking too.


well it went so well last time 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFo3EKxGxok


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> That's possible, but then we're getting speculative and, at that point, there's no real basis for any kind of disciplinary action.


I mostly agree but it looks pretty clear to me that Bos was tugging on Impey's jersey and excluding the speculative aspects he still screwed up... hand should have stayed on the bars and he shouldn't have been trying to come up along the inside to try to contest the sprint. It at least looks like the equivalent of an unintentional face mask to me.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

My initial impression was that Bos shoved Impey head first into the barrier. 

After looking at the slo-mo video I think Bos was trying to pass on the left, grabbed a hold of Impey's jersey, then started to lose his balance. I think he grabbed instinctively on to Impey's jersey and inadvertently caused the crash. 

The whole approach to that finish looked super dangerous. Lots of contact pushing. Impey literally broke his neck in that fall (small fracture) along with several teeth. 

Nasty stuff.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Did Bos crash too?


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*30mph...*



Andrea138 said:


> I really don't think it was a malicious act- who would grab someone and yank him towards the barriers at that speed, knowing that in doing so, crashing himself out would be inevitable? Sure, grabbing Impey by the shoulder wasn't the best move, but when you're in that situation (*sshole to elbow, going upwards of 30mph) you react out of instinct, not out of logic and reason.


try closer to 40-45mph...
30mph is a Cat. 4 lead out...

isn't Theo Bos a track rider...maybe he was doing his best Madison sling....
there is no explanation for grabbing a guy on your right and trying to sling him over to your left...of course your wheels are going to cross....


----------



## shellshock (May 17, 2008)

*He was fine*

In my opinion Bos did do it intentionally because the commentator had a few views of it and was in no doubt. And if you are a track cyclist you're used to contact and therefore you'd be using your shoulders and upper body. Also Bos didn't crash but pulled off right into the main bunch and cycled for the finish. I'm pretty sure of that but not totally. Plus if by some unbelievably stupid accident Bos was about to crash and reached up,he wouldn't have used such force in pulling Impey to the left, into the barrier. 


That's my 2 cents.


----------



## shellshock (May 17, 2008)

Watched it again and it is seeming like he crashed. 

Now I just don't know.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

il sogno said:


> The whole approach to that finish looked super dangerous. Lots of contact pushing.



It looks like poorly set up barriers didn't help


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

Here is a link to an english translation of Bos' statement today on the matter:


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

the second crash was pretty nasty as well - looks like someone hooked another rider right in the middle of the pack - what's up with all the crashes this year? Been awhile since there was a mass sprint that didn't involve at least one crash.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

rocco said:


> It looks like poorly set up barriers didn't help


ditto on that, kinda zigzaged in that area. I think the barriers freaked him and he grabbed something, mistake yes, just dont think he did it on purpose.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

gh1 said:


> ditto on that, kinda zigzaged in that area. I think the barriers freaked him and he grabbed something, mistake yes, just dont think he did it on purpose.



I think that the barriers being set up on the road with the support legs sticking out in the lane instead up on the curb was also problematic.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

rocco said:


> I think that the barriers being set up on the road with the support legs sticking out in the lane instead up on the curb was also problematic.


That is not too uncommon though. (and I can tell you it's a b!tch to run over, even on an uphill, non-sprint)...


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

of course some of them can find the barriers all on their own (about 1:30 into the clip and wicked a bit later on from the overhead shot)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Nt4x3nuzfQ


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

den bakker said:


> That is not too uncommon though. (and I can tell you it's a b!tch to run over, even on an uphill, non-sprint)...



Yes, not uncommon but not a great idea along a run in to a finish where most likely there will be a mass sprint. There was an adjacent curb and sidewalk on which they could have set them up out of the way of the peloton.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

After watching the slo mo 25 times or so, one can't deny that there exists a reasonable doubt that Bos intentionally pulled him down -- in other words, it's neither crystal clear nor free of doubt. If it were intentional, there should be a motive -- did Impey cut Bos off earlier? Did Impey and Bos exchange choice words earlier that day or in past rides? Or was it simply Impey closing out Bos' "line" when all the riders are jacked up on adrenaline that provoked the reaction? 

But at a bare minimum Bos acted grossly negligent -- i.e., reckless disregard for a fellow rider's safety. There is no question there is a grab and stretch of Impey's jersey -- see 0:05 of the slo mo video -- before Bos starts to tip. Bos should have kept his hands on the drops and used his brake levers to moderate his speed.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Reasonble doubt? I think it's unreasonable to suspect Bos' intent. Dream up any motive you'd like ("Impey is sleeping with Bos' wife, see..."), it wouldn't have led Bos to pull Impey into his own line. (Unless, of course, Bos was suicidal...)

Obviously Bos broke the rules by reaching out for another rider. But that move is so common in the peloton -- and so rarely punished -- that citing him for that would only add insult to injury.


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

"But that move is so common in the peloton"

WTF? Sorry, but reaching out to another rider, not because he lost balance, but he just didn't reach out but grabbed the guy's jersey and literally threw this guy (impy) to the fence - this is common? There's two more verbs, that of grabbing and throwing, hope you didn't miss it. Since when was this three part move common in a peloton? Are we watching the UFC here?


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Straight from the horse's mouth (Daryl Impey):*

"Well the final day of Tour of Turkey is over. It was really bitter-sweet for me as I would've like to enjoy the moment in yellow afterwards with my team who worked so hard to keep the jersey.* I got taken down deliberately by Bos* from Rabobank, *you can even see it on youtube, only one word for him and that is a true chophead*. He doesn't deserve to race anymore and I am thinking about going to the UCI about his dangerous riding. He tried to pass me 700m to go in the bunch sprint but there was no-where to go and all of a sudden I felt a hand on my shoulder pulling me into the barriers. We both crashed."

http://www.darylimpey.com/default.aspx#


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Pushing is common in racing. If the rules against it were ever enforced, maybe it would make sense to cite Bos now. But they're not.

And, by the way, pushing is a very slow deliberate act. You don't give someone a quick shove, because you'll crash them or yourself in the process. You reach over and place your hand on them and lean into them a bit. They lean back, but hopefully also give you a bit more room. This happens all the time.

Bos reached over to push Impey, then went down fast after clipping the barrier. Yes, he was in the wrong -- he was trying to pass and ran out of room, he should have sat up and watched the race go by. He didn't. And they both crashed.

That's racing.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

JohnStonebarger said:


> Pushing is common in racing. If the rules against it were ever enforced, maybe it would make sense to cite Bos now. But they're not.
> 
> And, by the way, pushing is a very slow deliberate act. You don't give someone a quick shove, because you'll crash them or yourself in the process. You reach over and place your hand on them and lean into them a bit. They lean back, but hopefully also give you a bit more room. This happens all the time.
> 
> ...


I am sure you can find numerous clips showing sprint finishes where riders slowly and deliberately take their hand of the handlebar to lean into another rider?


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

den bakker said:


> I am sure you can find numerous clips showing sprint finishes where riders slowly and deliberately take their hand of the handlebar to lean into another rider?


I haven't volunteered for the footwork, no. If you're interested, though, I'm sure the clips are there. That sort of pushing happens all the time in domestic races. Why wouldn't it happen in the big leagues?

Bos made several mistakes in that sprint, not the least of which was instinctively grabbing for support as he fell, thus taking the race leader down with him. But crashing -- even crashing stupidly -- is no crime. And yet people are calling for a life time ban and threatening to complain to his sponsors. Unbelievable.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

JohnStonebarger said:


> I haven't volunteered for the footwork, no. If you're interested, though, I'm sure the clips are there. That sort of pushing happens all the time in domestic races. Why wouldn't it happen in the big leagues?
> 
> Bos made several mistakes in that sprint, not the least of which was instinctively grabbing for support as he fell, thus taking the race leader down with him. But crashing -- even crashing stupidly -- is no crime. And yet people are calling for a life time ban and threatening to complain to his sponsors. Unbelievable.


It's so common you have no examples, got it.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

den bakker said:


> It's so common you have no examples, got it.


Sorry, I was (mistakenly) trying to be polite.

If you don't want to believe that pushing is common, that's your choice and your problem. If you're actually interested in the truth review the videos yourself, ask a few people who race (or even read the comments above), or go line up for a race or two.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

JohnStonebarger said:


> Sorry, I was (mistakenly) trying to be polite.
> 
> If you don't want to believe that pushing is common, that's your choice and your problem. If you're actually interested in the truth review the videos yourself, ask a few people who race (or even read the comments above), or go line up for a race or two.


Careful letting out so much hot air, deflation might occur.


----------



## j-dogg (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh my god, that guy should be perma-banned. what kind of horseshit is that.  

Absolutely disgraceful.

And pushing DOES happen in this sport, but you don't just grab some rider, especially the mailliot jaune and throw them on the ground. Not cool.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

j-dogg said:


> Oh my god, that guy should be perma-banned. what kind of horseshit is that.
> 
> Absolutely disgraceful.
> 
> And pushing DOES happen in this sport, but you don't just grab some rider, especially the *mailliot jaune* and throw them on the ground. Not cool.


I'll go out on a limb here and guess that the Turks do not use the French language to describe their race's leader's jersey. ???

Huge mistake? yeah. But to jump to the conclusion that Bos intententionally threw him down? Pffft


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

UCI is looking at reopening the case.

From Cyclingnews http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2009/apr09/apr21news

We await the first report from the president of the jury, and then the rules offer us the opportunity to reopen the case," a UCI spokesperson told HLN.be


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

http://cyclocosm.com/2009/04/the-bos-impey-crash/

An interesting defense of Bos and a look at some other crashes.


----------



## j-dogg (Feb 19, 2009)

JustTooBig said:


> I'll go out on a limb here and guess that the Turks do not use the French language to describe their race's leader's jersey. ???
> 
> Huge mistake? yeah. But to jump to the conclusion that Bos intententionally threw him down? Pffft


I've always called it that for some reason, messed up thing is I'm not French.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

j-dogg said:


> Oh my god, that guy should be perma-banned. what kind of horseshit is that.


Discipline doesn't only come from the commissaires. Bos is going to have interesting times in the peloton from here out...


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

he didn't throw him into his own line, it doesn't make any sense. If you race at you have gotton a shove at one time or another(it does happen all the time, mostly up a hill when someone is dying and weaving around) however in a sprint it is less common but I don't doubt it was an accident. 

Granted by the shot it looks worse than it is. There is no need to get rude, and there is also no reason to shout about ending someone career, I hope no one calls for your head every time you make a mistake at work.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

One thing that is polluting this issue is the announcing. It is definitely one-sided and influences you to see a complete and utter takedown.

I've only spent 5 minutes watching this video and I've gone from thinking it is a complete takedown by Bos to maybe not.

It certainly looks that way but:
- why would you throw a cyclist directly in your path?
- what spindly armed cyclist is that strong?

I think there was a shove and a lean and Impey leaned into nothing and went into the wall. Maybe. Bos is not free of guilt either way.

fc


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

*VeloNews - Bos Speaks*

http://www.velonews.com/article/91065/bos-it-s-making-me-sick


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Fredke said:


> Discipline doesn't only come from the commissaires. Bos is going to have interesting times in the peloton from here out...


Correct....


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

That dude's a beast. I'm impressed that a cyclist has the upper body strength to throw another guy like that.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I've followed most of this thread and watched the video a few times.

At first, I too, thought as everyone else that it appeared Bos took Impey down on purpose.

But it didn't make sense. If you are planning on taking someone down, why would you do it in such an obvious fashion? It would be easy to make it look like an accident...get just ahead and slide out, letting your bike go down in front of the rider, etc.

The very fact that it looked so much like he did it on purpose is exactly why I can believe it was an accident. No one could be so stupid as to jeopardize their own career with such an obvious take-down. An accident that just looks bad.


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

Jwiffle said:


> I've followed most of this thread and watched the video a few times.
> 
> At first, I too, thought as everyone else that it appeared Bos took Impey down on purpose.
> 
> ...


How about the more obvious fact - nobody is soooo stupid to risk their personal safety, life even, in such a way. He freakin' took himself out too, people!!! Anyone who thinks this was intentional is a moron, pure and simple. At no point would someone be willing to throw themselves down the road in the middle of the peloton and into barriers at 30mph to prevent someone else from placing. 

Was it bone headed? Yes. But the brain doesn't always fire correctly in a disaster situation. Monday night QBing the incident when all you can see is a fuzzy camera angle of the action itself and not the events leading up to it, is purely asinine. It sucks that it happened, and sure he should probably some penalty, but he's not a devious monster.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

den bakker said:


> I am sure you can find numerous clips showing sprint finishes where riders slowly and deliberately take their hand of the handlebar to lean into another rider?


it happens all the time: Dan Martin (Garmin) on his debut in pro cycling:

"I'm very happy with the progress. To be around the top 20 on the Mont Faron stage with what is average form is cool and hopefully positive for the future, especially as I seemed to be able to handle the bunch finishes – not just the speed but the pushing and shoving." [In the Slipstream with Dan Martin]. 
Look at the sprint tape in this year's Milan San Remo into the final corner - there's a lot of hand work going on for positioning or headwork in the case of McEwan (not in MSR) (https://www.velonews.com/images/details/8385.11696.f.jpg)

The difference with the Bos Impey case is that Impey wasn't really contesting the sprint - he was in the leader's jersey and just wanted to get in with the lead group time. That's one reason why he came down so easily.


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

*I disagree*

Bos was riding the same line as the rider in front of him - who didn't crash. He likely would not have crashed had held onto handlebars and just continued to ride.

And no, I'm not a moron.


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

So you actually believe that he intentionally grabbed a guy and threw him across his wheel? At speed? Knowing that there's no way he doesn't go down?


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

I'd like to add another vote to the Bos put his hand out to keep Imprey from crowding him into the barriers, that didn't work and Bos hit the barrier, then tried to steady himself with the hand he had on Imprey and that brought Impey down as well.

He didn't "throw" Imprey in front: He started to "endo" at an angle that naturally and violently brings one's right arm in front of the direction of travel: Imprey just happened to be in the grasp of that arm. 

racing incident.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Bos says "Everybody who knows me well knows that I would never purposely take risks to cause a crash in such a way."

Ah, yes. The I'd never do anything like that excuse. Where have I heard that type of defense before?


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

jorgy said:


> Bos says "Everybody who knows me well knows that I would never purposely take risks to cause a crash in such a way."
> 
> Ah, yes. The I'd never do anything like that excuse. Where have I heard that type of defense before?



OJ...?


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Actually, I *am* a moreon. ; )


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

*Changed my mind*



pacificaslim said:


> I'd like to add another vote to the Bos put his hand out to keep Imprey from crowding him into the barriers, that didn't work and Bos hit the barrier, then tried to steady himself with the hand he had on Imprey and that brought Impey down as well.
> 
> He didn't "throw" Imprey in front: He started to "endo" at an angle that naturally and violently brings one's right arm in front of the direction of travel: Imprey just happened to be in the grasp of that arm.
> 
> racing incident.


After watching the slow mo video a million times I am sure that I agree with you. I was convinced at first that it was deliberate; it just looked so much like he grabbed him and threw him. If you really analyze it though, Bos was starting to lose it BEFORE he grabbed Imprey. Watching it in slow motion also shows that Bos was not actually "throwing" Imprey; Imprey lost control when Bos grabbed him and swerved in front of Bos with Bos gripping him, giving the illusion that Bos was throwing him. I was really pissed when I watched this video the first time, but it is starting to make sense now. Would anybody here purposely grab someone in the middle of a bunch sprint (maybe in the ballpark of 45 mph) and throw them in front of you? I also didn't notice when watching this the first time how much Bos was pushed up against the barrier. I have a permanently injured and stiff right wrist with a bullet lodged in it, and even though I am fully aware of that and have suffered for doing this in the past, I still instinctively throw my right hand out to try and brace myself if I am falling. No amount of conscious thought or painful re-injuries will ever prevent that; it is instinctive. Bos realized that he was about to bite it, his body shifted into survival fight/flight mode, and he grabbed the closest thing to him to try and steady himself. UCI may choose to punish him somehow to make an example and attempt to prevent racers from getting too physical in the future, and I would understand that, as well as them choosing not to punish him. At worst Bos was negligent, but not malicious.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

saird said:


> OJ...?


Dopers. In cycling.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I've come around to thinking it was an accident.

If there had been some prior animosity between the dudes, or their teams, then I'd still be inclined to think it was deliberate. But AFAIK nothing has surfaced, so without a serious motive, it would have been ridiculous for Bos to have scuttled himself just to crash out the yellow jersey (who won the race anyway). Also AFAIK Bos has no history of being a hothead.


----------



## Kleh (Jun 16, 2008)

So wait, somehow it's the UCIs job to make judgment calls based on intent? Whether or not Bos had the intent of crashing Impey, the fact remains that the only reason Impey crashed was due to Bos illegal contact. Regardless of intent, Bos should be suspended. It shouldn't be the UCIs job to play the mediator in a war of words. They should simply look at the video, see if something illegal was done, and regulate their findings. All the rest of it is intent, which we'll never really know.

We could never say that Bos had a flash of anger for thinking Impey was going to crash him and that anger made him pull Impey down with him, or that Bos went to "tap" or push Impey and in the process clipped his wheel, because we can't see their motive at the time. Both, to me, are reasonable answers (sorry, but some people can't control their temper, especially in a high stress situation).

Someone posted a video of a guy downing another cyclist in track race and could have easily downed himself in the process. You'd think that would be a completely irrational decision to make, but guys have done it, because they can't control their temper while in a race, or under high anxiety.

All of this "Bos intended..." talk is all hypothetical BS.


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

Kleh said:


> So wait, somehow it's the UCIs job to make judgment calls based on intent? Whether or not Bos had the intent of crashing Impey, the fact remains that the only reason Impey crashed was due to Bos illegal contact. Regardless of intent, Bos should be suspended. It shouldn't be the UCIs job to play the mediator in a war of words. They should simply look at the video, see if something illegal was done, and regulate their findings. All the rest of it is intent, which we'll never really know.


+1 Everything else indeed as far as Bos' true intent at that critical point is speculation. Also, the question the UCI should look at is -could this accident have been avoided. The reference point could be the rider in front, whose line Bos was following - he was able to ride through this critical juncture without incident.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

Kleh said:


> So wait, somehow it's the UCIs job to make judgment calls based on intent? Whether or not Bos had the intent of crashing Impey, the fact remains that the only reason Impey crashed was due to Bos illegal contact.


But of course it is also likely that the only reason Bos crashed was because Impey squeezed him into the barriers. Besides, there was no reason for the yellow jersey to be in the position he was. His team should have been protecting him to the line.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

He should never race a bike again!


----------



## Kleh (Jun 16, 2008)

pacificaslim said:


> But of course it is also likely that the only reason Bos crashed was because Impey squeezed him into the barriers. Besides, there was no reason for the yellow jersey to be in the position he was. His team should have been protecting him to the line.


So his only option was to:

a) Crash

b) Grab a fellow rider and crash

You're telling me that the only two options presented to him were to crash? Again, you're somehow implying that he couldn't break and save himself from both, that he had no other option. While I severely doubt that, even if it were the case, the video would show the truth, not the riders claiming otherwise. That's what the judgment should be passed on, that's my only point.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

You are assuming he knew he was going to crash. If he knew he was going to crash, then expecting him to brake instead would be a reasonable request. But the barricades were set up in such a messed up way (not even, feet sticking in the course instead of out, etc.) that he crashed probably a lot earlier than he thought: i.e. he was probably thinking he could keep Impey off him a bit and continue forward, then suddenly he hit something that really shouldn't have been there.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I can't believe he did that. Even if he were falling and accidentally grabbed him you still wouldn't try to down the yellow jersey! He deserves a perma ban.. He's a threat to the whole peloton.


----------



## Kleh (Jun 16, 2008)

pacificaslim said:


> You are assuming he knew he was going to crash. If he knew he was going to crash, then expecting him to brake instead would be a reasonable request. But the barricades were set up in such a messed up way (not even, feet sticking in the course instead of out, etc.) that he crashed probably a lot earlier than he thought: i.e. he was probably thinking he could keep Impey off him a bit and continue forward, then suddenly he hit something that really shouldn't have been there.


But that's my point. He obviously wasn't thinking clearly, but the ignorant excuse doesn't defend an action that should end in a suspension. Again, you're relying on intent and ignorance as an excuse for breaking the rules. In the real world, it doesn't work that way.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

I wouldn't argue against relegation, dq, or even suspension for unsafe sprinting. Rules are rules. But some fans (fanatics) want the guy fired...permanently banned...to face criminal charges... Those fans are the first to make assumptions about Bos' intent (while even Impey says they have no history) and based on their assumptions they want to end this cyclist's career. It's shameful.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Kleh said:


> All of this "Bos intended..." talk is all hypothetical BS.


I disagree. Intent is definitely a factor to consider in determining what sort of punishment Bos should receive.


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

It appears to be a pretty bad move by Bos, and I tend to agree with most people on here. However, if you were to watch again, he does seem to be getting squeezed into the barriers before he put his hand out. And that was the premise of his defense. I suppose a closer video footage is required.


----------



## Snufkin (May 16, 2008)

Looking at the footage it appears to me as if Bos is trying to push Impey out of his line but in doing so he looses his balance and veers towards the barrier, grabs Impey for support and takes him out too. Very Stupid move by Bos, he should have braked and sat up. 
I hope he's really popular with his Rabobank team mates as they are likely to be his only friends in the peleton for a good while to come.


----------



## wheel_suker (Feb 3, 2005)

Let me put this to an end here. Guys like Bos DO NOT lose their balance on a bike. He's been racing since he was like 5 years old. This guy can handle a bike like no other. He does not hit the fence. He is not losing his balance. He actually reaches forward and grabs Impey. Why only he knows. You are naive if you think this was an accident. End of story.


----------



## ctoestreich (Aug 14, 2008)

It wasn't just a "hands on your back balance myself" kind of maneuver. It looked more like a "you got in my way, now I am crashing, so will you" kind of twist and throw maneuver. Looks very much intentional that he brought down Impey with a judo move if you ask me. JUDO THROW FTW!


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

wheel_suker said:


> Let me put this to an end here.


Gee, thanks. That clears it all up.

You do realize that Bos is relatively new to mass start racing? If not, maybe do some more research before you declare "end of story."

http://cycle-smart.com/blog/2009/04/21/boston-beatdown/


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

wheel_suker said:


> Let me put this to an end here. Guys like Bos DO NOT lose their balance on a bike. He's been racing since he was like 5 years old. This guy can handle a bike like no other. He does not hit the fence. He is not losing his balance. He actually reaches forward and grabs Impey. Why only he knows. You are naive if you think this was an accident. End of story.


Where you there? Do you know Bos?If your going off the same crappy vid the rest of us are seeing your naive if you think you can make any sort of real judgment on this incident. 

And just for the record Bos has crashed before so it seems perfectly possible for him to have lost his balance on the bike dispite the fact that he has been riding forever.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

He didn't just lose his balance on the bike. He was squeezed right into the barriers by the other riders, including the yellow jersey (who shouldn't have been anywhere near there but his teammates didn't do their jobs). The barricades were set up very poorly and stuck out in the wrong place and the feet of the barricades points into the course instead towards the outside like they are supposed to!

I still say that Impey was going left and Bos was the only thing stopping him. When Bos hit the barricade and came to an immediate stop, Impey fell into the place infront of Bos. Bos didn't "throw" him down into that spot.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

when you're falling and you try to keep yourself up, it generally doesnt involve *LIFTING*the guy in front off his bike and flinging him into the barriers like boss did  - you have to pretty dellusional to think that he was trying to hold himself up with that kind of arm action.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

it is absolutely absurd to think that a pro cyclist would (and could physically) intentionally pull another rider straight over his front wheel at any point in time, let alone in a large bunch at a good speed and when there's a barrier within inches.

but some people think there was thermite in the twin towers so anything is possible these days


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

Bos probably did pull on the other guy's jersey, but you cannot be 100% certain that he didn't inappropriately overreact. I think it was a stupid move on his part, but he did appear to be heading towards the left barrier. he just overreacted by putting his hand out in the first place. That started the quick chain of reaction that could've led to his loss of balance at high speed and then the pull. I think that he probably should be sanctioned from racing for a few races even if it is accidental, but I don't think he should be put on the same level as a long-term banned athlete.


----------



## RoadCyclingNZ (Mar 3, 2009)

The UCI have stepped in and are looking to ban Theo Bos now that they've got all the reports in... http://www.roadcycling.co.nz/TeamTalk/uci-look-to-suspend-theo-bos.html


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

RoadCyclingNZ said:


> The UCI have stepped in and are looking to ban Theo Bos now that they've got all the reports in... http://www.roadcycling.co.nz/TeamTalk/uci-look-to-suspend-theo-bos.html


There is a god afterall...a cycling one anyway ..
I had NO IDEA that Impey was injured so bad as to be in intensive care, bos not only should be banned (and then trodden over by an elephant..) but I think he's a very lucky man he isnt facing a criminal prosecution with this disgusting behaviour. He's lucky impey didnt die (I know bit exreme!) but if he did it would be manslaughter would it? so the UCI should give him a very harsh penalty (on the order of 2 years like doping I think)


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

*These are my absolute favorite kind of posts.*



wheel_suker said:


> Let me put this to an end here. Guys like Bos DO NOT lose their balance on a bike. He's been racing since he was like 5 years old. This guy can handle a bike like no other. He does not hit the fence. He is not losing his balance. He actually reaches forward and grabs Impey. Why only he knows. You are naive if you think this was an accident. End of story.


It's so generous when a nice republican comes along to straighten things out...

If you just look at the fractions of a second before they go down, you can see that Theo very quickly drops way back. Hmmm.... it's as if he had gone down enough or caught something that slowed him very rapidly. When I'm at speed and something is pulling me down, I'm unlikely to reflexively let go of what ever my hand is on.

Whoever it was who said it's hard to imagine any spindly armed cyclist throwing someone like that - was right. Theo was hanging on dragged Impey off his bike.


----------

